# Avert your eyes! Abomination within!



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

New MxL - lugged steel with CF rear. Sheesh.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/tech/shows/?id=eurobike/part2/eb04-colnago3


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

terry b said:


> New MxL - lugged steel with CF rear. Sheesh.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/tech/shows/?id=eurobike/part2/eb04-colnago3


Next years model will be the full carbon C-50 frame with steel rear triangle in an attempt to recapture the feel of steel


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*What the...*



terry b said:


> New MxL - lugged steel with CF rear. Sheesh.
> ]
> 
> What blasphemy.
> ...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

terry b said:


> New MxL - lugged steel with CF rear. Sheesh.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/tech/shows/?id=eurobike/part2/eb04-colnago3



This makes no sense..... People that buy steel frames like the traditional look and ride of steel. It's like putting spinners on a 50's sports car...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> This makes no sense..... People that buy steel frames like the traditional look and ride of steel. It's like putting spinners on a 50's sports car...


Now _that_ would be interesting.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

wasfast said:


> Next years model will be the full carbon C-50 frame with steel rear triangle in an attempt to recapture the feel of steel


 

hee hee hee


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

with Dura Ace no less.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*"Colnago Master 2005 - a classic updated with carbon fiber stays*

.....or how to take the classic out of Classic.


----------

